# Dovetail Jig



## jbwcakh (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey guys, I was wondering if any of you had any SA on these machined dovetail jigs a la:

Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 4210 12-Inch Dovetail Jig: Home Improvement

I am making a new mantle for my wife, I was going to use pocket screws on the interior (basically the new mantle will be a 3 sided box going over the old mantle) but I really like the look of dovetail joints. I am new to routering and of course will do a bunch of practice on scrap wood first before using the nice pieces (any recommendations for something going over a fire place, any warnings? was going to use poplar or red oak). The longest piece will be about 8-9 feet long, so i'm a bit concerned about actually getting the end of it situated in the Jig without standing on my roof to router out the joint. any recommendations would be great guys, thanks!

Jim


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i have the pc and it is a great device for boxes. the end of a long board presents a problem as you say. i'd try: route the short pieces on the jig and handcut the mate, or handcut both pieces. you may try making a dovetail jig/face you can clamp to the end of the long board also for routing.


----------



## jbwcakh (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks, I was considering that, but have never cut by hand, so yea that presents a problem...i'm still looking into it because I like making boxes and my wife wants one for her mom for Christmas.


----------



## Quijibo (Nov 13, 2010)

I just used my neighbor's 4210 for the first time last night (he had never used it either), and once I got it all set up it went pretty smooth.
For those long boards, you could probably rig it in a way that the long board would lay flat and rotate the jig 90 deg. cutting would be a bit more difficult, but should work.

Fyi the bits that come with the jig are 1/2" and depending on your router, you may need an additional adapter.

oh, and the 4210 only does half blind joints. the 4212 "deluxe" comes with an extra template that does both kinds. 
(I'm still new to this woodworking thing, so mind the lack of proper terminology)


----------

